# Fishing report 8/7 to 8/14



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My good buddy 1fishinmuscian, Geoff and his son Geoff came up for a visit. It was great to see him and his son. Not too much to report but we had a blast. Geoff's friend Dan came up as well for a visit. Great guy. We fished Turtle Creek and had fun with the sea bass. We had some great hits but no hook ups. We decided to change up and hit the surf. We fished Higbee's Beach. It was there that I learned a pretty good lesson. I was talkin to Dan and went to sit on a bucket. 

(NOTE TO SELF......SELF!!! FAT MEN SITTING ON SMALL BUCKET ON THE DOWN SLOPE OF THE BEACH MAKES FOR A GOOD BEACH BALL IMPRESSION..THANK YOU...)

I rolled down the beach backwards like a Hawaiian Beach ball. Dan was laughin so hard he was cryin. He tells me that he wished he had his camera with him. A guy coming off the jetty says, "Hey I got it on my cell phone!!!", as he is laughing hysterically. So I tell him, "Good, send it to America's Funniest Home Videos and when we win I get half the money." On Saturday, 08/14 we hit Turtle Creek again. 

(SECOND NOTE TO SELF........SLEF!!!! WHEN IT'S PARTLY SUNNY HERE AND THERE, MAKE SURE YOU WEAR A DO RAG OR HAT. THIS WILL PROTECT YOU FROM THE NASTY A$$ SUNBURN THAT YOU NOW HAVE ON YOUR HEAD....THANK YOU...) 

The action as so hot with the sea bass and blue fish that I didn't wear anything on my head, so now, I look like a sheddin Hawaiian lizzard and it hurts like hell. We all got burnt. Like I said, no big fish to write home about, but I had a blast.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> My good buddy 1fishinmuscian, Geoff and his son Geoff came up for a visit. It was great to see him and his son. Not too much to report but we had a blast. Geoff's friend Dan came up as well for a visit. Great guy. We fished Turtle Creek and had fun with the sea bass. We had some great hits but no hook ups. We decided to change up and hit the surf. We fished Higbee's Beach. It was there that I learned a pretty good lesson. I was talkin to Dan and went to sit on a bucket.
> 
> (NOTE TO SELF......SELF!!! FAT MEN SITTING ON SMALL BUCKET ON THE DOWN SLOPE OF THE BEACH MAKES FOR A GOOD BEACH BALL IMPRESSION..THANK YOU...)
> 
> ...


Whether they're bitin' or not, fishin' with Dogg is always a blast! We'll have to keep an eye on Youtube for that video  We had a great time and we all thank you & Kim for everything. We're lookin' forward to a fall trip up. I'm anxious to hear how those top down tog rigs are workin' for ya


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well I will let ya know. Our door is always open.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Great story. At least you had fun!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah we had a blast.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for a great report .. Sounds like fun


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks Tom. How ya been?


----------

